# Nipple 9/8



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I fished with a couple customers yesterday near the nipple. A lot of busted up weeds near 50 fathom line. Further south was clean but slow. Water a clean blue/green for the most part. Hooked up two Blue Marlin, one short hit on a Wahoo and caught a big Blackfin Tuna. Lost both Blues fairly quickly as both charged the boat and we just couldn't keep tight. Blackfin was in a big school busting small hard tails around a few weed patches along with small yellowfin. Once we hooked up they all sounded and I couldn't locate them again. Ugghhhh

Wahoo hit a blue/pink bonito type plug. Blackfin are a small cherry jet. One blue ate a green/yellow Ahi P and the bigger fish ate a Green/Yellow Makaira Lyla.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like you had some good action anyway. Thanks for the report and keep on wearing them out.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Good report Chris, sounds like y'all had some good action.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Makaira is fi-ya all over the globe!


----------



## Yellow fever 23 (May 25, 2013)

Thanks for the report, all these post make me want to take a few sick days from work!


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

Good report at least you got to go!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I plan on being in that area this weekend if Mother Nature is nice.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

You can't complain about two blues within the radius of your spread in a trip?Nice job!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Good deal Chris, Yall had some action anyway!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

i'd much rather miss 2 blues trying,than having to be at work all day. nice report.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

cobe killer said:


> i'd much rather miss 2 blues trying,than having to be at work all day. nice report.


For sure. We fished our butts off with no love to show for it. I'd take the knock downs.


----------

